# Heads Up DOC !



## kenpoworks (Aug 29, 2006)

Doc ,
there is a thread over on kenponet, I "know" you never go in there, about Mr.Parkers "exsplosive Stomp", it reminds me of the conversation we had concerning the development of it and how once witnessed never forgotten! There are a couple of your guys in there talking about PAM and the like, why dont you take a peek and give a bit of feed back over here, for me you are one of only a handful of people that I have witnessed whom close to that.... whoooommmp!(and you are real close).
Rich


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 29, 2006)

I was wondering what the final verdict was on that. I was aware of the idea but I was informed it was a stomp-launch process. Sorry to interupt.
Sean


----------



## Doc (Aug 30, 2006)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Doc ,
> there is a thread over on kenponet, I "know" you never go in there, about Mr.Parkers "exsplosive Stomp", it reminds me of the conversation we had concerning the development of it and how once witnessed never forgotten! There are a couple of your guys in there talking about PAM and the like, why dont you take a peek and give a bit of feed back over here, for me you are one of only a handful of people that I have witnessed whom close to that.... whoooommmp!(and you are real close).
> Rich


I never go to KenpoNet. I like the people here. I'm sure it will be an interesting discussion and someone will tell me about it sooner or later. You and I talked about this stuff years ago. Now they decided it's a 'stomp.' Not quite. My white belts aretaught from the beginnig how to, and when to P.A.M.

Thanks 

Me O' China!


----------



## Carol (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I never go to KenpoNet. I like the people here.


 

I don't think we want to give you up sir.


----------



## Doc (Aug 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I don't think we want to give you up sir.


Don't be so sure.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Don't be so sure.



Doc is coming back to Texas in a few weeks! I'll try to remember to ask about this.

And the Percussion Strike I didn't get with him about when he was here earlier this year.

See you soon Doc. I'm very excited to learn some more good stuff.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I never go to KenpoNet. I like the people here. I'm sure it will be an interesting discussion and someone will tell me about it sooner or later. You and I talked about this stuff years ago. Now they decided it's a 'stomp.' Not quite. My white belts aretaught from the beginnig how to, and when to P.A.M.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Me O' China!


 
Hey what's wrong with the people on KenpoNet! I resemble that remark! LOL. I haven't exactly been crucified there or anything.....lately


----------



## Doc (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Hey what's wrong with the people on KenpoNet! I resemble that remark! LOL. I haven't exactly been crucified there or anything.....lately


Rumor has it that a certain head of an organization told his #1 mouth and followers to chill, so its been a tad more civilized I'm told. But you know it never lasts very long. Sooner or later they'll get out the rope and find somebody to lynch. That's the way 'they' are. NowhatI'msayin'?


----------



## Carol (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't forget to have a great Kenpo day!   :rofl:


----------



## Doc (Aug 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Don't forget to have a great Kenpo day!   :rofl:


When you come out for the game, remember I owe you one. That way I can take care of you and Dr. Dave at the same time.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that a certain head of an organization told his #1 mouth and followers to chill, so its been a tad more civilized I'm told. But you know it never lasts very long. Sooner or later they'll get out the rope and find somebody to lynch. That's the way 'they' are. NowhatI'msayin'?


 
hmmmm.....nevermind....no need to fan the flames


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> When you come out for the game, remember I owe you one. That way I can take care of you and Dr. Dave at the same time.


 
Hold on, now. What did I do?


----------



## jazkiljok (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I never go to KenpoNet. I like the people here. I'm sure it will be an interesting discussion and someone will tell me about it sooner or later. You and I talked about this stuff years ago. Now they decided it's a 'stomp.' Not quite. My white belts aretaught from the beginnig how to, and when to P.A.M.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Me O' China!



as some who's been roaming the MA forums for some time- i wonder if any of these people posting ever bothered to read your extensive coverage of the very topic they are just discovering.

a simple search here of your posts would yield them a wealth of info... but i guess that would mean work--and  it's easier to just watch an old vid of Ed Parker and gleam knowledge by osmosis


----------



## Doc (Aug 30, 2006)

jazkiljok said:
			
		

> as some who's been roaming the MA forums for some time- i wonder if any of these people posting ever bothered to read your extensive coverage of the very topic they are just discovering.
> 
> a simple search here of your posts would yield them a wealth of info... but i guess that would mean work--and  it's easier to just watch an old vid of Ed Parker and gleam knowledge by osmosis


Or pretend you 'discovered' something.


----------



## Doc (Aug 30, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Hold on, now. What did I do?


Check off the SL-4 items you have tested for.

SL-4 Index Set

SL-4 Stance Set

SL-4 Kick Set

SL-4 Block Set

 You were saying?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Check off the SL-4 items you have tested for.
> 
> SL-4 Index Set
> 
> ...


 
Alright. But I need to plan in advance; when is this game? What weekend? Gotz to plan fo dis'. And bring my camera for taping. 

D.

PS - do I have to learn kick set? Doing it right really hurts my wussy little back!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 31, 2006)

jazkiljok said:
			
		

> as some who's been roaming the MA forums for some time- i wonder if any of these people posting ever bothered to read your extensive coverage of the very topic they are just discovering.
> 
> a simple search here of your posts would yield them a wealth of info... but i guess that would mean work--and it's easier to just watch an old vid of Ed Parker and gleam knowledge by osmosis


 
Blasphemer. How dare you suggest such things as work


----------



## kenpoworks (Aug 31, 2006)

One of your guys is tagging "Slap Check" on to the "stomping" thread....What next breathing signatures? .............it could start to get messy over there.
Rich
"Hereticsareus"
ps I know there is a thread here somewhere about sound effects, mmmmm now where is it?


----------



## Doc (Aug 31, 2006)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> One of your guys is tagging "Slap Check" on to the "stomping" thread....What next breathing signatures? .............it could start to get messy over there.
> Rich
> "Hereticsareus"
> ps I know there is a thread here somewhere about sound effects, mmmmm now where is it?


You can always educate the ignorant -
But you can't fix stoooopid Rich.


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Alright. But I need to plan in advance; when is this game? What weekend? Gotz to plan fo dis'. And bring my camera for taping.


 
You better be ready fo dis.  We gonna have fun.  

Now about that camera...    :rofl:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 31, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> You better be ready fo dis. We gonna have fun.
> 
> Now about that camera... :rofl:


 
I'm working on it. Now if only I can crop out the underwear on my head and the chicken tail pinned to my butt.

Oh well.

D.


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I'm working on it. Now if only I can crop out the underwear on my head and the chicken tail pinned to my butt.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> D.


Oh I'm not worried about that. I heard that about you frome somewhere 

I'm just not sure if I want a camera anywhere near me my first time on the mat with Doc. The humiliation does not have to be exacerbated.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh I'm not worried about that. I heard that about you frome somewhere
> 
> I'm just not sure if I want a camera anywhere near me my first time on the mat with Doc. The humiliation does not have to be exacerbated.


 
OMG I was watching some tape from my first night at MSU and it is a tribute to Doc's patience that he did not SHOOT ME before midnight.  Either that or, he just didn't want to deal with the mess...  these tapes are going into hiding.


----------



## Doc (Sep 6, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> OMG I was watching some tape from my first night at MSU and it is a tribute to Doc's patience that he did not SHOOT ME before midnight.  Either that or, he just didn't want to deal with the mess...  these tapes are going into hiding.



Don't be so hard on yourself Dave. You're an intelligent and good student, who was cramming a couple of months worth of information into a week's worth of study. I think you did great. (Except for the part where you kept cussing yourself for being stupid) You're harder on yourself than I am. We covered a lot of material, had time for dinner, movies, and even a seminar at the IKC. What more you want buddy? When you coming back?


----------



## Shortay (Sep 7, 2006)

jazkiljok said:


> as some who's been roaming the MA forums for some time- i wonder if any of these people posting ever bothered to read your extensive coverage of the very topic they are just discovering.



I'm quite sure they do.... but no quite as we read them, as we search for information to expand our minds.

They read them like a lawyer reads the other side's statement of case. Looking for the tiniest slip or ambiguity with which they can proudly proclaim that, subsequently, the whole lot is wrong.

Unfortunately for them, this proves quite difficult to do as Doc is not only very eloquent in his posts, but also, his ditcum is "everything matters". This goes for his writing as well as his kenpo.

hope to see you again soon - miss you guys already.

xx


----------



## Doc (Sep 7, 2006)

Shortay said:


> I'm quite sure they do.... but no quite as we read them, as we search for information to expand our minds.
> 
> They read them like a lawyer reads the other side's statement of case. Looking for the tiniest slip or ambiguity with which they can proudly proclaim that, subsequently, the whole lot is wrong.
> 
> ...



Come Home.

Dad


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 8, 2006)

Doc said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself Dave. You're an intelligent and good student, who was cramming a couple of months worth of information into a week's worth of study. I think you did great. (Except for the part where you kept cussing yourself for being stupid) You're harder on yourself than I am. We covered a lot of material, had time for dinner, movies, and even a seminar at the IKC. What more you want buddy? When you coming back?


 

thanks, but I swear I must be the exception to the rule "you can't fix stupid" hahahahahahaha at least on the left side 

but you are right, we DID do a LOT.

My sister-in-law just moved to San Diego, so a family trip to Southern California might be in order come early spring...  How far is Carlsbad from Torrance?  my better half says we can stay with her sister, but I am lobbying for the condo on the beach...


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 8, 2006)

Me?  I'm reeling under the knowledge that I am 58 years old today.  And stocking up on tape and batteries for October.  Ugh... Ummm ....  It's time for a nap. :rofl:


----------



## Doc (Sep 8, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> Me?  I'm reeling under the knowledge that I am 58 years old today.  And stocking up on tape and batteries for October.  Ugh... Ummm ....  It's time for a nap. :rofl:



Being older than you, wake me when you're through. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 8, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> Me? I'm reeling under the knowledge that I am 58 years old today. And stocking up on tape and batteries for October. Ugh... Ummm .... It's time for a nap. :rofl:


 
Dam...you guys are old.

Regretting the paybacks for this blatant obervation in advance,

Dave...headed to bed a whole lot earlier than I did in my younger days.


----------

